# Revolver or Semi auto for carry purposes



## ACP87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all I'm new to the forum and figured I would be able to get some educated answers here. I am doing some research on my next handgun purchase, but am torn between a revolver and a semi auto. I do like the Ruger SR9c, but the S&W Model 686 is also a very nice handgun also. What do you guys think?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the model 686 is probably the best 357mag produced today
but what do you want it for HD and Range gun?
or
CCW?
if concealed carry - then the SR9c


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Semi auto all day long


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a 2in colt cobra that i carry when i am not carrying my sig p6..... but i have and will in the future carried my 4in 586..... carry whats comfortable and learn to use it well.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I can wear heavy over-clothing (Sweater or coat) I carry a Glock 23 or my 686. However, most of the the time I am dressed fairly light (Shirt and slacks) so I carry a 642 90% of the time. It will depend on your environment and preferred mode of dress.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A model 60 with a 3 inch barrel and tritium front sight and adjustable rear. This can carry well. It holds 5 rounds of the very potent .357. It is just heavy enough so that the recoil is manageable. This will carry well in a belt-slide, pancake, or inside the waistband holster. Look at the 60-15 with Hi-Vis sights.

If you want to be able to pocket it and carry on the ankle, then a 640 would work well. It has an enclosed hammer, stainless frame with enough heft to make recoil manageable and will conceal well. It fires the potent .357 magnum.

Or a 340 PD or 340 M & P, which is 12 - 13.5 ounces and fires the .357, but the recoil can be punishing. Can easily ride in a pants pocket for concealment. And very pricey. I paid $860.00 for a 340 PD.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I carry both, but usually the semi auto.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The smaller the semi-auto gets, the harder it is to make it reliable. 

Having said that, I had a Beretta 950 (single action, .25 caliber) that was small, light and except for some bad ammo with badly corroded primers, 100% reliable over the 20+ years that I carried it. 

If you get a small auto, shoot it a lot and shoot it often so that you are 100% confident in its reliability.

Small light revolvers from good manufacturers are almost uniformly 100% reliable. So if you don't want to shoot the gun often then a revolver makes more sense. S & W makes a model 351C (Centennial, internal hammer, .22 magnum which weighs 10 ounces and has little recoil and carries 8 rounds). The 351 C compares favorably with small autos to about .32 caliber. It will carry almost unnoticed by the wearer in a pocket on the ankle. 

S & W also makes alloy weapons in .38 (about 15 ounces) and in .357 (about 12 to 13 ounces. There is more recoil, but they will carry about the same.

When you get to larger weapons, I think that the auto is the clear winner. Of the smaller autos, the Glock 27 or Glock 26 have a good reputation for reliablity.


----------



## ACP87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies folks. I'm not a huge fan of pocket guns mainly because I like to be able to feel like there is something to hold onto. I have an M&P 40, but that is a little to big to conceal. Are there any disadvantages of a 9mm carry gun? I was also looking at the compact XD models. I guess I havent made my mind up as much as I thought lol.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

ACP87 said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks. I'm not a huge fan of pocket guns mainly because I like to be able to feel like there is something to hold onto. I have an M&P 40, but that is a little to big to conceal. Are there any disadvantages of a 9mm carry gun? I was also looking at the compact XD models. I guess I havent made my mind up as much as I thought lol.


It's not a marriage. Buy something that makes sense; if you don't like it after 6 months trade it in. If you try to over-think this you will just get stymied. Unlike automobiles you don't take such a big hit when you trade in a gun.


----------



## JAT (Jan 7, 2012)

We all want to carry the biggest gun we can. Alas, we have to many times make compromises. Everyone's situation is different. I'm a social kind of a person and am always in close physical contact with people. I cannot afford to be "found out". Period. I don't live in the hood so I'm not on a 24/7 war footing. For me a flat 380 in the front pocket is the perfect balance between detectability and fire power.

I'm not an expert but a couple guns that you might look at:
Kel Tec P3AT or .32cal
Rugar LCP or the revolver LCR
Sig Sauer P238
Smith 642 or 442


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

ACP87 said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks. I'm not a huge fan of pocket guns mainly because I like to be able to feel like there is something to hold onto. I have an M&P 40, but that is a little to big to conceal. Are there any disadvantages of a 9mm carry gun? I was also looking at the compact XD models. I guess I havent made my mind up as much as I thought lol.


I have a full size M&P 9 that I will begin CC'ing soon. With my Crossbreed Supertuck IWB holster there is very little printing. I usually wear casual button up shirts or tshirts. My point is that you can carry your M&P 40 just fine.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would love to carry my .40, but I compromise, and carry a Bodyguard .380, with 102 gr. bjhp's. There's something to say about being able to put 7 exactly where I want them to go.........


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I also carry in front pocket with a Desantis holster...virtually undetectable, and comfortable..


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Since you already have an M&P why not stick with that platform in a smaller version made for CC, plenty of holster options available for them and you are already familiar with the controls....JJ


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

ACP87 said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks. I'm not a huge fan of pocket guns mainly because I like to be able to feel like there is something to hold onto. I have an M&P 40, but that is a little to big to conceal. Are there any disadvantages of a 9mm carry gun? I was also looking at the compact XD models. I guess I havent made my mind up as much as I thought lol.


I dont have much problems with my M&P .40 full sized. I think if I went to a pancake style holster it would be alot better. I also have a M&P .40c that I absolutely love for concealed carry. As far as revolvers vs semi for ccw. I personally opt for the semi over a revolver though I have and sometimes do carry both.

1. more ammo in a semi
2. a magazine is easier to conceal than a moon clip or speedlaoder
3. I feel a magazine will be alot easier and faster to reload (especially if you are having to use it and adrenaline is kicking in and stuff)
4. I actually shoot a compact semi better than any snubnosed revolver I have shot to date

Those are just my reasons.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Brevard13 said:


> I dont have much problems with my M&P .40 full sized. I think if I went to a pancake style holster it would be alot better. I also have a M&P .40c that I absolutely love for concealed carry. As far as revolvers vs semi for ccw. I personally opt for the semi over a revolver though I have and sometimes do carry both.
> 
> 1. more ammo in a semi
> 2. a magazine is easier to conceal than a moon clip or speedlaoder
> ...


I always (almost always) carry two guns. One that is easily reached when standing and one that is easily reached while seated. The alternative gun is my backup ammo. No spare magazine; no speed loader. Just 15 rounds of a potent caliber.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to get a aknle holster for my M&P .40c so I can carry my compact and full sized. But the only recommendations I am getting on ankle holster is for the Alessi Ankle Holsters. Seems like everyone I have talked to that carries is saying that the Bianchi is good and this other is good, but the Alessi is the best. I just don't know if I want to pay $150+ for a ankle holster.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I carry a Glock 27 in a Galco Ankle Glove. Comfortable and secure. And available from stock.

Gould & Goodrich also make one designed for lace up boots.

See: http://firestoreonline.com/ProductImages/dutygear2/GG.B716.alt1.jpg


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

The one you can get the most rounds in the last thing you want to be doing in a firefight is stopping to reload. So that rules out a revolver.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

manta said:


> The one you can get the most rounds in the last thing you want to be doing in a firefight is stopping to reload. So that rules out a revolver.


Take it from old Master Gunny, if you intend to ever be in a firefight you don't want any kind of handgun! That is rifle and shotgun work.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you have to reload, its NOT self defense, its COMBAT


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> if you have to reload, its NOT self defense, its COMBAT


Unless it is a .22 derringer and at that point if you have to reload just stick the damn thing in their mouth and make them swallow it hoping they choke on it.

I figured as close as they have to be for it to really be considered a lethal threat (last I heard it was 10ft) if i have to reload after 16 rounds I am just going to grab my knife and try to slit their throat.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I carry my eclipse ultra .45 right hip and a spare mag but I always wear a leather vest. As for reloading even at 54 yrs. old I can still swap a magazine in about 1 second, you just have to practice as if it were a real situation.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> if you have to reload, its NOT self defense, its COMBAT


I agree. Any sort of fire fight will get you in trouble. If you are able to get behind suitable cover you are supposed to stop shooting. If you are safely behind cover and continue to shoot you probably will get in trouble. Tactically you are better served by stopping shooting also. The bad guy will assume that you are out of ammo and will approach. Once he reaches 15 feet or so, even if you are behind cover, you can then start to defend yourself again. And he will be out in the open and not expecting any return fire. So tactically you are better served by stopping your firing.

I carry two guns. One on my hip (or in my pocket) and the other on my ankle. The second gun is my backup ammo.


----------



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

i personally use the sw40ve, its light weight not too bulky, and a 40 i think is a good caliber for concealed. but we can tell you all day long what we like, i recommend you go ask a gun shop. and good shop will happily take the time to let you try different weapons with different holsters. i know Dougs Shoot'n Sport in salt lake will. there isnt much difference in the 2 styles tho on this matter. it all comes down to preference and comfort.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> if you have to reload, its NOT self defense, its COMBAT


Call it what you want if 3 or 4 armed guys are trying to get up the stairs to get to you, something which has happened here. The last thing i would want to be doing is fumbling about in the dark changing a mag.

Most peoples argument for carrying in con 1 it the second it will save you when the gun is needed. So they can hardly argue that reloading a revolver or changing a mag in a self defence scenario is a good idea.

The reason that most police and military have moved away form revolvers to semi-autos is the extra mag capacity. So why would a civilian be any different.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

manta said:


> Call it what you want if 3 or 4 armed guys are trying to get up the stairs to get to you, something which has happened here. The last thing i would want to be doing is fumbling about in the dark changing a mag.
> 
> Most peoples argument for carrying in con 1 it the second it will save you when the gun is needed. So they can hardly argue that reloading a revolver or changing a mag in a self defence scenario is a good idea.
> 
> The reason that most police and military have moved away form revolvers to semi-autos is the extra mag capacity. So why would a civilian be any different.


i am not saying dont reload, i am saying that the odds are vastly AGAINST needing a reload in a self defense situation. do it if you need, but you probably will never need.

as for fumbling around with a mag change in the dark.... if you can clap you hands with your eyes closed, you can effectively change mags in the dark.... your hands will natrually come to each other, so all that you have to do is draw your mag in the correct position to be inserted into the pistol..... takes practice but not much, its a natural condition for the body to be in.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I like my system better. 

For quick access to my gun while standing I carry on the belt or in the pocket. 

For quick acess while seated I carry on the ankle.

So I always (almost always) carry two guns. If I ever needed a re-load, I would use a "New York re-load" (drop one gun, and access the other).

(10 rounds of .40 plus 5 rounds of .357).


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i am not saying dont reload, i am saying that the odds are vastly AGAINST needing a reload in a self defense situation. do it if you need, but you probably will never need.
> 
> as for fumbling around with a mag change in the dark.... if you can clap you hands with your eyes closed, you can effectively change mags in the dark.... your hands will natrually come to each other, so all that you have to do is draw your mag in the correct position to be inserted into the pistol..... takes practice but not much, its a natural condition for the body to be in.


As long as they can hit the hole...lol. It still baffles me as to why someone wouldn't have a shotgun and a pistol. I have a paddle holster just for if something happens in the house I can slide it in the holster slide the holster on my pants. Go grab the shotgun. Surely between the shotgun and the pistol I won't have to worry about a reload. And if it i sto the point I have to relaod then i am a worse shot than I thought or I am screwed and North Korea is invading my house.

Of course since I got rid of my shotgun I have a ak-47. Alittle much yes. But a 30 round mag of 7.62 and 16 rounds of .40 3 or 4 people I think I am ok.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've carried a 4" 586 and a Beretta 92 on duty and concealled,neither are as good as my Commander.If I can stay in a jacket I'll carry a fullsize USP 45 at times depending on circumstances.


----------



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

if reloading is a concern there is a speed re-loader for revolvers, im not a big fan only because of the fact your reloading 6 shots. i really like the new york reload comment, you can never have too many guns that are cleaned up and ready to go. i think home defense kinda drifted off the subject. get an AR for home, then you have accuracy and extended mags. but concealed my final choice would be semi-auto. lc9 is great for a carry gun, concealable in almost every scenario.


----------



## beepster (Feb 19, 2012)

I am new to this forum but have been around handguns all my life (ex USMC). As such, I have never understood the current infatuation with the semi auto as a carry or personal defense weapon. Extra mag capacity? Sure, but the odds of getting into a firefight in a personal defense situation are very slim. Unless you will be exposed to a combat situation, the need for over 5-6 rounds becomes minimal. For a carry weapon I want a gun that will fire first time, second time, EVERY time without question...your life can depend on it! That sir, is the simple, antiquated, old school REVOLVER. If you can't successfully discourage an attacker with 5 shots or less, you are up s**t's creek anyway. 

The internet is full of reports of malfunction of semi autos...from the Kel Tec right on up to the Kimber. So many have been experienced that there are widely used acronyms (FTF, FTE, Stovepipes) for reference. Do your own research, the reports are all out there. At the end of the day, you will have to make a decision on what you are best comfortable with...good luck!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

beepster said:


> I am new to this forum but have been around handguns all my life (ex USMC). As such, I have never understood the current infatuation with the semi auto as a carry or personal defense weapon. Extra mag capacity? Sure, but the odds of getting into a firefight in a personal defense situation are very slim. Unless you will be exposed to a combat situation, the need for over 5-6 rounds becomes minimal. For a carry weapon I want a gun that will fire first time, second time, EVERY time without question...your life can depend on it! That sir, is the simple, antiquated, old school REVOLVER. If you can't successfully discourage an attacker with 5 shots or less, you are up s**t's creek anyway.
> 
> The internet is full of reports of malfunction of semi autos...from the Kel Tec right on up to the Kimber. So many have been experienced that there are widely used acronyms (FTF, FTE, Stovepipes) for reference. Do your own research, the reports are all out there. At the end of the day, you will have to make a decision on what you are best comfortable with...good luck!


i agree with your post here 100%.... altho i DO carry a sig p6 almost every day, i also have been know to carry my smith 586 or my colt cobra snubby and i have yet to feel that i am ill-equipped for whatever happened. if i ever run out of bullets in a self defense situation you will sure read about the guy who attacked his assailants with a set of car keys or his belt buckle or ever the heel of his shoe. 19 shots from my pt92, 9 in my p6, or 6 in the cobra.... odds are it will never get past a shot or two


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Revolver with 2 inch barrel is worthless*

Before I get beat up read the ballistics for a 2 inch barrel. BBTI - Ballistics by the Inch :: Calibers/Cartridges

I was seriously considering a Ruger LCR 357 until I read the ballistics. You are going to get punished shooting a 357 in a snub nose and the return for the punishment is a 357 round is close to a 9 mm +p round from my Beretta Nano with a 3 inch barrel.

Sorry, more money, more kick, two fewer rounds for about the same ballistic results as my Beretta Nano 9 mm with + P is not a good return on my investment.

If you go 38 +P it even gets worse. I have read the 38 coming out of a 2 inch barrel is so slow it has a hard time expanding.

Russ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Russ said:


> Before I get beat up read the ballistics for a 2 inch barrel. BBTI - Ballistics by the Inch :: Calibers/Cartridges
> 
> I was seriously considering a Ruger LCR 357 until I read the ballistics. You are going to get punished shooting a 357 in a snub nose and the return for the punishment is a 357 round is close to a 9 mm +p round from my Beretta Nano with a 3 inch barrel.
> 
> ...


none of this matters IF you hit the bad guy in the forehead. he will not have a clue that the bullet didnt expand or reach optimum speed.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

beepster said:


> I am new to this forum but have been around handguns all my life (ex USMC). As such, I have never understood the current infatuation with the semi auto as a carry or personal defense weapon. Extra mag capacity? Sure, but the odds of getting into a firefight in a personal defense situation are very slim. Unless you will be exposed to a combat situation, the need for over 5-6 rounds becomes minimal. For a carry weapon I want a gun that will fire first time, second time, EVERY time without question...your life can depend on it! That sir, is the simple, antiquated, old school REVOLVER. If you can't successfully discourage an attacker with 5 shots or less, you are up s**t's creek anyway.
> 
> The internet is full of reports of malfunction of semi autos...from the Kel Tec right on up to the Kimber. So many have been experienced that there are widely used acronyms (FTF, FTE, Stovepipes) for reference. Do your own research, the reports are all out there. At the end of the day, you will have to make a decision on what you are best comfortable with...good luck!


So you can't see the possibility of someone trying to get into your house and you having to use more than five rounds. I have never heard of someone complaining that they had to high a mag cap in a fire fight. As for reloading that's fine on the range it might be a different when bullets are going past you. 
Why do you think the police world wide have dumped their revolvers for high cap pistols. Do you think the police and military would be using semi-auto pistols if they where so unreliable. I have 3000 rds trough my unreliable semi-auto without a stoppage.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Another thing that the revolver has an advantage over a semi. If you are in extreme proximity and it turns into a grapple you fall on the floor. You can basic jam a revolver into the person and still be able to fire. With a semi you risk of knocking the slide out of battery thus gun no go bang.

I would be more willing to say you run a greater risk of getting jumped or rushed and needing to be able to shoot someone who is right up on your person as opposed to having to reload.


----------

